# What to do with Hive that didn't survive



## bnm1000 (Oct 12, 2011)

Had a Warre' hive that didn't make it through the winter. I have two boxes of drawn comb (some had uncapped nectar/honey). When I was examining the hive yesterday, had a feral bee (no beekeepers in my area-probably one of my bees from last year!) nosing around the boxes.

Should I set up the hive with one box full of drawn comb and hope to attract a swarm? Do I need to do anything to save the comb, or should I just melt it down and use it for something?

Thanks!


----------



## Regina Campbell (Jun 2, 2012)

I had the same question about two hives that I had lost this year although ours were langstroth I am sure it could apply to the warre as well. I was told that if I didn't treat my hive I could use the honey and just clean out hive and start over, or ( and this is with or without treatment ) I could use the hive for a new hive of bees, whether we were splitting or just buying a new package which for us is the case. We want to split several of our hives and had thought about taking a few of the frames and putting them in the nucs we are building up. If the feral take to it looking for a home that should be a good thing. Hope this helps and sorry you lost one.


----------



## Davidnewbeeboxbuilder (Oct 6, 2012)

If it has capped stores close up entrance either order queen and split or make a three frame split with eggs as soon as u see drone eggs capped and shake a good amout of bees in old foragers will leave. The stores will really help the split.and drawn comb it. If u order the queen wont take long to exceed the split mother


----------



## Davidnewbeeboxbuilder (Oct 6, 2012)

Close up entrance to keep pest out.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

1. Find the cause why the hive didn't make it.
2. Clean out the boxes, make candles of the wax rendered. Chuck the honey. Won't use it for anything.
3. Start over again, avoid making the same errors again. 

Post pictures so we can help with the diagnosis what happened.

Bernhard


----------



## cotton (May 3, 2004)

i save all my winter killed hives, clean out the dead bees and make sure it was not foulbrood that killed the hive.

drawn comb for a new package or swarm gives them a head start that can't be beat.

having drawn comb for replaceing frames when doing splits really helps not slowing down the parent hive.


----------



## cotton (May 3, 2004)

i save all my winter killed hives, clean out the dead bees and make sure it was not foulbrood that killed the hive.

drawn comb for a new package or swarm gives them a head start that can't be beat.

having drawn comb for replaceing frames when doing splits really helps not slowing down the parent hive.


----------



## WXBEE (Feb 10, 2012)

That's the route I'm taking. Lost two Warre's.. but the post mortum, had no major disease issues or critters... will repopulate, and use several drawn frames for the packages... head start.. heck yeah!


----------

